

3 of 7 Google employees who are Apache Wave committers have left - bsmith21

The Apache Wave incubation proposal (passed 2010-12-01) lists 7 committers from Google.<p>http://wiki.apache.org/incubator/WaveProposal<p><pre><code>  Alex North [3]
  Christian Ohler
  Dan Danilatos
  Dan Peterson
  David Hearnden [1]
  David Wang
  Soren Lassen [2]
</code></pre>
The following have left:<p><pre><code>  [1] http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/incubator-wave-dev/201104.mbox/%3CBANLkTinJ55T51stY4ykNDa2EmprdUiGu-Q@mail.gmail.com%3E
  [2] http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/incubator-wave-dev/201104.mbox/%3CBANLkTikojUPBZo_aJfF2UiXiL3qkH-aY8g@mail.gmail.com%3E
  [3] http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/incubator-wave-dev/201104.mbox/%3CAANLkTinMS71vSCGhYxbCmH+X8YFHeFoXXkCNR_eQEUk+@mail.gmail.com%3E</code></pre>
======
_delirium
As a slight elaboration, it looks like (from your linked messages) that [1] is
still at Google, but has been moved to another project; while [2] and [3] have
left Google entirely.

------
vega113
David Hearnden didn't left Google. However, it seems like Lennard de Rijk
which also was on the wave team left Google a few months ago.

------
andrewstuart
I think that's cause Google dropped Wave.

